# zziplex id question



## wozscott (Mar 10, 2007)

aquired a zziplex throu flea market & had it rebuilt. during the rebuild the lettering got removed & the memory sort of got mixed up .it was a "dream machine" grand supreme bass? or grand bass supreme? not sure. it is 13ft 2equal pce in graphite grey,3/4 the way up it goes from graphite to black (fibreglass tip?).it originally had leather grips front & rear with fuji lumo runners with black binds & red trim. it casts 5oz magnificently 6oz no problem, a fast medium action with a softish tip . my question firstly is anybody familar with this beauty, & can anybody tell me of the history behind its origins & what it may be likened to today? thanks wozscott


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Zziplex*

Nice find. It sounds close to a primo synchro. very nice blank. Mabee a little softer tip on yours.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

wozscott said:


> aquired a zziplex throu flea market & had it rebuilt. during the rebuild the lettering got removed & the memory sort of got mixed up .it was a "dream machine" grand supreme bass? or grand bass supreme? not sure. it is 13ft 2equal pce in graphite grey,3/4 the way up it goes from graphite to black (fibreglass tip?).it originally had leather grips front & rear with fuji lumo runners with black binds & red trim. it casts 5oz magnificently 6oz no problem, a fast medium action with a softish tip . my question firstly is anybody familar with this beauty, & can anybody tell me of the history behind its origins & what it may be likened to today? thanks wozscott


Terry made several Dream Machines, but to the best of my knowldege none were two equal sections.

The Original DM and DM Sport were 8ft tips pushing into a 1in I/D butt, usually 5 or 6ft long.

Next came the Dream machine Special Match, this was a 6ft tapered butt with a reducer and the tip was 6ft 6in long, as measured off the one I just finished building.

There was also the GSI, same configuration but slightly firmer in the tip and the butt was hi-modulus carbon instead of standard.

There was also as GS Sport with a heavier tip and longer more powerful butt section. Awesome rod, made my best cast with one in practice a good few years ago.

Terry is making a limited run of the Quattra Sport and Dream Machine Special Match using practically the same material but with a new nano resin system. 

I have made up a couple of the Quattra Sports and they are awesome for high swing pendulum, I set three world records with the original.

The GS SPM is a great fishing rod, but it's NOT a heaver, 5 to 6oz is perfect.

Hope that helps - BB


----------



## wozscott (Mar 10, 2007)

Black Beard said:


> Terry made several Dream Machines, but to the best of my knowldege none were two equal sections.
> 
> The Original DM and DM Sport were 8ft tips pushing into a 1in I/D butt, usually 5 or 6ft long.
> 
> ...


BlackBeard, thankyou for your early reply. the rod did have a reducer approx 25/30cm long with the top section being 6ft 6inch.the tip has a phased in fibreglass tip section & casts 5oz/6oz perfect,maybe the 'special match'?? thankyou again. BlackBeard, may i ask whether you are still casting seriosly or just keeping your hand in? Also for the beginner how or where should i go to learn otg / pendulum casting in way out of the way Western Australia. is there a decent video book etc available?? or do you make house calls??? have copious supply of red wine / beer & bbq lol thanks again wozscott


----------



## wozscott (Mar 10, 2007)

surf rat said:


> Nice find. It sounds close to a primo synchro. very nice blank. Mabee a little softer tip on yours.


surf rat, thankyou for your reply; not sure what its like by todays comparisons. this may make you sick Dont tell anyone ! it cost me $35 aussie, about US $25/30 ,oh & it came with a reel. like i said dont tell it may cause a riot? LOL thanks wozscott


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

wozscott said:


> BlackBeard, may i ask whether you are still casting seriosly or just keeping your hand in? Also for the beginner how or where should i go to learn otg / pendulum casting in way out of the way Western Australia. is there a decent video book etc available?? or do you make house calls??? have copious supply of red wine / beer & bbq lol thanks again wozscott


Hi wozscott

So, WA, are you near Perth?

With a copiuos supply of red wine yes, I could do a house call!!!

Send you a PM

BB


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*improve your reach*

Wozcott if  copious means a barrel or two of the red wine you got your man !!! LOL Howdy PC saltshaker


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

SALTSHAKER said:


> Wozcott i copious means a barrel or two of the red wine you got your man !!! LOL Howdy PC saltshaker


Damn Bob! you know me too well - LMAO

BB


----------

